

The Apple Squeeze - unwiredben
http://eliainsider.com/2014/05/29/the-apple-squeeze/

======
josefresco
I'm curious to know the thinking behind the original Mac purchases. The same
reasons used to justify buying "premium" computers like a Mac seem to no
longer be valid. Was it simply an expectation of the type of use that never
materialized, or was the decision to buy Macs based on the brand or something
else entirely?

Chromebooks may not have been around, but there were many lower cost Windows
based laptops to choose from. Just wondering why they thought every student
needed a Mac, and why they decided now that they no longer need a fully-
fledged computer/Mac and instead a "web" device.

